# Pit Beef by Sir Loin



## LarryWolfe (May 21, 2012)

My neighbor works for US Foods and happened to give me a 7 lb Sirloin Roast and I happened to be extremely happy to accept the more than generous offer with open arms!  After all, Sir Loin and I happen to be very good friends!

Liberally seasoned with worcestershire and *Wolfe Rub Bold*.










Cooked between 350º-400º until the meat hit 125º, then tented with foil for about 30 minutes.  Start to finish cooking time was around 3 hours or A LOT OF BEER.









Sliced very thin across the grain with my Forschner Graton Slicer.





Sandwich on a kaiser roll, with horseradish and white onion.


----------



## swampsauce (May 21, 2012)

Its whats for dinner! Great job Larry!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2012)

arrrggghhhhh!  those pics are making me crazy


----------



## Vermin999 (May 21, 2012)

Fantastic looking roast and sammy!!


----------



## bbquzz (May 21, 2012)

All of the above and it was FREE!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 21, 2012)

That's perfectly cooked!


----------



## wascolianpride (May 22, 2012)

Outstanding looking cook...Larry I wanna chow down with you haha


----------



## MI Smoke (May 22, 2012)

Nice .   U nailed it.   I buy a couple of those right now


----------



## Cliff H. (May 22, 2012)

Looks like I need to make up a batch of bold.


----------



## bbquzz (May 22, 2012)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks like I need to make up a batch of bold.


I was thinking the exact same thing Cliff!


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 23, 2012)

I can just think of one thing that would make that better.

If it was on MY plate instead of yours.LOL

BOB


----------



## bknox (May 23, 2012)

Sir Loin INDEED! Looks great!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 24, 2012)

I think that sandwich should be Knighted it looks so good!


----------



## Texas 1836 (May 25, 2012)

I will take about 30 of those sandwiches to go please!  Outstanding!


----------



## Griff (May 27, 2012)

That's some serious beefage.


----------

